# Army list development thread



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Would anybody be interested in making a army list development thread. Basically you discuss army ideas and create a well balanced competitive army list that others could look at as a reference if they were to build that type of army. I know there are alot of people on this site that are very good with army theory and it may be a benefit to people who dont understand an archetype very well but are interested in playing it. 

Ok im looking for between 8 and 10 people where we can put our heads together and make the best army lists possible not just Bretonnians this will put on a seperate forum for us to work together without clutter but i will report back to all the forums that have joined this on how we are doing 

it will require people to put debate and work together 


if anyone is interested pls reply


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

This seems to kind of take the individuality out of gaming. True some people may better at making lists than others, however with such a thread nobody will learn how to improve their army building as good army lists comes from years of trial and error.
I would also think this could lead to clone lists that are no fun for a player to make or play.
In primcipal is a good idea, but in practice dont think it would really help.
sorry


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

it doesnt just have to be a universal list but a place just to help each other improve there army lists


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with Snorri O'dubhda, but a good idear


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I think a general input thread, with advice on making lists would be a good thing for the newbies out there. How about not making a set list, but just pooling ideas gleaned from experience?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Maybe overalll army building tips but not for specific armies..... like " a mage is always good to have in any list, either to defend from the enemy one or to have their own phase" etc. Or maybe a "versus the" thread like galahad does for 40k..... that would always be helpful


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

ok what about where we help each other out on building the optimum army list for what we are trying to do

example
trying to build a WE army mainly of eternal guard and by putting our heads together we make that work


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

ok after listening to everyone view i have created a forum designated to army list development trying to achieve the potential of any army

ok i have set it all up heres the link

http://wald.getphpbb.com/index.php?s...88d6bb6119c09d

hard to remember i suggest add to favourites


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

If anyone has tried to register there has been some problems so i have activated all accounts. So you can now post

Im also looking for 1 more mod


----------

